# My frist day of Boxing



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

i have learned minor boxing but never learned from pros .   After Judo/Jujutsu i start going right to boxing the building next door to my Gym ,  After  about 2 hours of judo/jujutsu i run over to the boxing gym.  This was my first day of western boxing and it was alot of work.  Great fun and asome add to my fighting style ,  Any ways i started off with 20mins of foot work then moved on to punching with foot work weaving moving around the bags and a bunch of other stuff,  I am a little tired after 3 and 1/2 hours of training judo/jujutsu/boxing  BUT IT WAS GREAT FUN!


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Keep it up That sounds like a good Day!


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey Judo-Kid, I have a similar schedule.  On Mondays and Wednesdays, I do Western Boxing for about 1.5 hours a day.  On Tuesdays and Thursdays, I do Jujustsu and Judo for a combined 3 hours per day.  I know what you mean about being pooped after trining but mixing it up keeps things interesting for me.  I love this stuff!  

All the best to you and your training my man.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Oct 10, 2002)

what is it like? boxing that is.


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

It's starts with learnig the basic
Foot work Jab & Cross
Then combose

For sparing Head gear is worn.
Gloves are heavier than normal.

At least  what i have done.
For me it is tuffer than any other art.

Being limited to just my hands & body move ment
Also the reality of being hit steps forward.

My best Techniques are in Submissons
But for fighting U have to be able to take a shot.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> 
> *what is it like? boxing that is. *



My training experience has been pretty much like what ace said.

Boxing is DAMN hard work!

You learn the proper stance, the jab, straight right, left hook, and then the left uppercut.  You then focus on using them in 4 to 5 punch combinations.

You also learn how to pivot to slip punches but you can't really appreciate it until someone is trying to hit you.  Same thing with bobbing and weaving.  When you spar you'll need headgear, 16 - 20 oz gloves, a mouthpiece, and a foul protector - you standard groin cup just won't cut it.

Like ace said, getting in order to become a real fighter, you have to be able to take a hit (and retain your composure so that you can counter).


----------

